# 77gr SMK loads



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got done shooting some factory Cor-Bon 77gr SMKs, which are listed at 2800fps, out of my AR style rifle. I am now trying to duplicate that load, and find that my Sierra book (service rifle) doesn't go above 2500fps for Varget, which I want to use, and nothing goes above 2750 in the book. The bolt action section doesn't even list the 77gr SMK for .223. Any one have any ideas how I can duplicate the load that shot so well out of my AR when there isn't any thing listed at those velocities??


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you chronograph them? It's very possible they weren't going that fast, and if so you might find the loads listed will be much closer than you thought.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

No, I didn't bring the chrony with. I guess since the box says 2800fps and the website says 2800fps out of a 20" barrel, I hoped I would be getting pretty close to 2800fps out of my 20" barrel. I definately liked the way they shoot!! I guess I will just have to start at the bottom with the powders and build up just like any thing else. I am sure Cor-bon won't tell me what they are loading. :x

I have some 80gr A-max that just showed up today to try also. Sounds like fun to me!!!


----------

